# Why did you buy your Gen 2 Cruze Diesel



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Now that we're seeing more and more new members with 2nd generation Cruze Diesels, I've also noticed quite a few are VW TDI converts.

I figured it might be interesting to post a poll and see just how many there are, compared to those who came from Gen 1 CTDs, Gen 1 Gas Cruzes, Gen 2 Gas Cruzes, or anything else. I made it multiple choice in the off chance more than one was owned prior to buying the new diesel.


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sold my truck that got 15.5 mpg because of commutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KalahariPremier (Jun 1, 2017)

I didn't get a gen 2 diesel, but I do have a new hatchback. I came from a '14 Cruze lt, and for me it was all about the utility and good looks of that hatch. Plus, I'm getting better mpg in the new one even without the diesel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

There will be a LOT more VW TDI folks coming in the next 18 months. The Buyback deadline is at the end of 2018.

Both Gen 1 (2014-15) and current Gen 2 Cruze Diesel are excellent TDI replacements without the very expensive High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) and Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) failures common with the TDIs. Early (2009) TDIs like mine with the DSG transmissions had a lot of fails too.


----------



## Deezuhl (Jun 10, 2017)

I came from a 2005 Mercedes E320 CDI. The repairs were getting very expensive and the reliability was getting worse. Car left me stranded on the road 5 times in a 12 month period. I was going to get a VW TDI, once the stop sale had been lifted. Now that they were selling TDIs again I enquired on pricing ( Thinking the discounts would be really good for a 2 year old new car) But prices were not as low as I had hoped. Luckily the Cruze diesels were finally showing up at dealer lots and I decided to take the plunge on one of them instead.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I came from an 09 Jetta TDI. I love the fuel economy of diesel. The CTD is about the only affordable diesel passenger car on the market now. The timing worked out perfect with the release date and my buyback date. The incentive from the buyback made purchasing a brand new car financially possible. So I went with the new gen 2 instead of finding a used gen 1. So far I love it.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I had a 2011 Golf TDI and sold it back to VW in April. I replaced it last Saturday with a Td with cloth and a automatic. I will say so far the car is what I expected except 1 thing. I knew the handling would not be on the same level as the Golf, but the power delivery of the motor and transmission is a great surprise. Seat of the pants, the cruze has more power and the mileage is better also. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

oops! NVM...


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Wanted my first new car and better fuel mileage. Coming from 89 Dodge D100, spending $20 a week just to go to work and back wasnt cutting it. I didnt want a cvt and couldnt have a manual (family might need to operate vehicle), I like to be different and spotted the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## arubin (Jun 18, 2017)

Came from 2014 Corolla LE, wanted to have a diesel car for a while now. Originally was shopping for a BMW 328d, but test drove a Cruze and liked it a lot more.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

I had no idea I was buying a Cruze until I was visiting the GM dealership in Oxford, MS for work (I'm a product trainer for Cadillac). I had a 2013 Chevy Sonic RS with almost 160,000 miles and it had a cooling fan failure, and the fan is on national backorder. I discussed the situation with my wife, who was at work, and I told her that I was going to look at the Cruze Diesel, because the Sonic would not make it to my next destination (about 100 miles away). The dealership had one in stock: a Summit White manual transmission model with the light/medium atmosphere leather interior (Is it tan? Is it gray? I'm not sure yet!) . I drove it and liked it well enough that I bought it - they gave me crazy money for my hail-damaged, high-mileage, non-driveable Sonic RS, too. My first trip, from Oxford to Greenwood, MS, I averaged, according to the trip computer, just under 51 MPG! I just went over 400 miles (now in Memphis, TN) and I still have over a quarter of a tank of fuel left. The car is great - I named him "ZOOL" and hope to get a personalized plate that says "D-ZOOL". I hope that's not taken!


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

I didn't really "come" from anything else, since I didn't trade a vehicle in and kept my 2012 Ram 2500 with Cummins and 6 speed. I did buy the Cruze because of the fuel economy on the highway (where I'll be doing 95% of my driving) since my "commute" is from Williston ND to Sacramento CA and back.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

dundonrl said:


> I didn't really "come" from anything else, since I didn't trade a vehicle in and kept my 2012 Ram 2500 with Cummins and 6 speed. I did buy the Cruze because of the fuel economy on the highway (where I'll be doing 95% of my driving) since my "commute" is from Williston ND to Sacramento CA and back.


That is one **** of a commute. My commute is different every week. This week is: St. Louis, MO to Lincoln, NE to Kearney, NE, to Hastings, NE to Omaha, NE to Council Bluffs, IA to Fremont, NE back to St. Louis, MO. about 1500 miles. Small potatoes compared to yours. Respect!!

Sincerely,


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

NoDanaOnlyZool said:


> That is one **** of a commute. My commute is different every week. This week is: St. Louis, MO to Lincoln, NE to Kearney, NE, to Hastings, NE to Omaha, NE to Council Bluffs, IA to Fremont, NE back to St. Louis, MO. about 1500 miles. Small potatoes compared to yours. Respect!!
> 
> Sincerely,


You both obviously did your homework. The diesel Cruze was MADE for long highway drives.

Happy Cruzin'


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Actually, I did very little homework - I had to get a new car since my old one was essentially undriveable. But being in the Automotive Industry, I did know a bit about the car, and I've always been fascinated with diesels. It was priced within our budget, so we pulled the trigger. Aside from a very annoying dash rattle near the center speaker, I'm thrilled with the car in most every way.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@NoDanaOnlyZool, at the risk of digressing...I learn stuff every day here on CruzeTalk. Yesterday I googled "Zool" and learned it was a video game character.

In my teens it was Atari Pong and Missle Command LOL. Times have changed. 

You will really like your diesel for highway cruzin'...congrats!


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> @*NoDanaOnlyZool*, at the risk of digressing...I learn stuff every day here on CruzeTalk. Yesterday I googled "Zool" and learned it was a video game character.
> 
> In my teens it was Atari Pong and Missle Command LOL. Times have changed.
> 
> You will really like your diesel for highway cruzin'...congrats!


Actually, I named him after the Creature/Character from "Ghostbusters". You know, the Gate Keeper...The Minion of Gozer. Or maybe you don't know, and that's OK! I never realized that the Ghostbusters creature was spelled ZUUL, not ZOOL. Darnit!!

Pong and Missle Command were from my early Childhood and nine-year old days, actually.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

We pick up our cruze diesel in arctic blue on sunday...

We rented a cruze premier gas model from enterprise rent a car and my wife drove it for 3 days. 

We are Golf TDI converts. 

- 1.6 cdti engine has been in production in europe for some time now so kinks have been worked out of it.
- 9 speed automatic transmission is a big draw - a "smooth operator".
- infotainment is light years ahead of the 2012 golf - which was such a piece of cr*p that it was a very dangerous distraction. 
- Mylink and android auto a big plus for the cruze.
- this generation of cruze is at end of 2nd model year - again, kinks have been worked out.
- smaller diameter wheels (and more tire sidewall) on the lt diesel trim is what we prefer for more forgiving ride... e.g. on our golf tdi I had spare rims & snow tires that were smaller diameter and had more sidewall than the low profile oem tires - we actually preferred ride with the snow tires mounted... (michelin x-ice run relatively quiet and smooth for a snow tire).

My wife commutes 50-60 minutes to work through heavy traffic. Comfort and a low stress affair are a high priority.

The car was heavily discounted on closeout - so the "hit" for depreciation driving it off the lot is 'softened". 

jeff

p.s. forgot to mention that b20 biodiesel okay to use without voiding warranty - they don't charge state road tax for this blend so it less expensive here in oregon. And it is "more renewable" which is important to my wife. (not so much to me...)


----------



## Dirk vds (Aug 2, 2017)

Before I came to the states I had a Peugeot 205D that had great MPG and then a Opel Vectra with 1.7 L Diesel and somewhere along the line I had a Ford Transit Van with 2.5 L Diesel. I just love the feel, sound and MPG of Diesels. Plus I am a Trucker ,O/O, and get discount on the Diesel purchases.


----------

